# Hackerangriff auf meinen Pc.....Brauche Hilfe!



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. März 2012)

Hey Leute, ich hab ein riesiges Problem mit meinem Rechner.

Als ich gerade eine runde Skyrim gezockt habe, erschien plötzlich folgende Meldung auf meinem Bildschirm: ''Achtung, ihr Windows wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen gesperrt.''
Da drunter befindet sich ein Button auf dem irgendwas von wegen bezahlen steht, wenn man auf diesen klickt soll man seine Zahlungsart angeben und seinen Paysafe PIN eingeben.


Was zur Hölle ist da los?!?! ich kann den rechner nicht mehr steuern, auch ein Neustart hilft nichts....
was soll ich tun????

Achtung! Windows wurde zu ihrer Sicherheit gesperrt! Virus - Trojaner-Board  das hier scheints zu sein


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Hackerangriff auf meinen Pc.....Brauche HILFE!!!*

Was hast du denn für ein Antivir? Ansonsten halt mal LAN Kabel abstöpseln und neu starten. Klappt es Offline?


----------



## GioInter (17. März 2012)

Jop ist ein Trojaner  versuch mal ohne Internet den PC starten. Hatte auch so ein Trojaner da stand das mein Windows nicht regrestriert ist und ich 50€ bezahlen muss. Bei mir gabs auch mit Paypal usw. Blöde abzocke  Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig als das System neu aufzusetzen.

Hast du ein Backup


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Hackerangriff auf meinen Pc.....Brauche HILFE!!!*

ich mach gerade ein backup. zum glück habe ich auf der windows partition nur savegames von spielen und die kopiere ich gerade per netztwerk auf meinen laptop. das mit dem offline probioer ich gleich auch mal


----------



## FeSc (17. März 2012)

*AW: Hackerangriff auf meinen Pc.....Brauche HILFE!!!*

So einen Trojaner hatte ich ebenfalls schon mal. Bei mir half auch nur das System völlig neu Aufzusezten


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Hackerangriff auf meinen Pc.....Brauche HILFE!!!*

so als wenn der rechner offline ist, ist die meldung weg.

was soll ich jetzt tun, um den trojaner von meinem PC zu kriegen??


----------



## 50s_brother (17. März 2012)

Virenscann. Wenn er dann nicht weg ist dann System neu aufsetzen


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Hackerangriff auf meinen Pc.....Brauche HILFE!!!*

ok, virenscan läuft


----------



## Softy (17. März 2012)

*AW: Hackerangriff auf meinen Pc.....Brauche HILFE!!!*

Du kannst auch mal SpyBot - Search & Destroy - Download - CHIP Online und Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Download - CHIP Online durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Hackerangriff auf meinen Pc.....Brauche HILFE!!!*

ok mach ich


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. März 2012)

Wie macht ihr das blos immer? Antivirenhersteller stellen auf ihren Seiten Rescue-DVD-ISOs zur Verfügung. Runterladen, brennen, von der DVD booten, und das Problem von aussen lösen.
MfG


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. März 2012)

mist, obwohl die antiviren programme ein paar sachen gefunden haben, ist dieser trojaner immer noch da, sobald ich online gehe...

muss ich jetzt windows neu aufsetzen oder gibt es noch alternativen?


----------



## Softy (17. März 2012)

Bevor Du jetzt lange rumprobierst, würde ich Windows neu installieren, ist vermutlich schneller erledigt, als stundenlang Trojaner suchen


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. März 2012)

Einzige Alternative zur Neuinstallation: 





mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Antivirenhersteller stellen auf ihren Seiten Rescue-DVD-ISOs zur  Verfügung. Runterladen, brennen, von der DVD booten, und das Problem von  aussen lösen.
> MfG


Gibts von Avira, Kaspersky u.v.a.m.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2012)

Das beste ist da Win neu drauf oder für Ostern üben und Trojaner suchen


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. März 2012)

an ostern geh ich leiber eier anstatt trojaner suchen

ok dann werd ich wohl windows neu aufsetzen.

eine frage hab ich noch: warum wird dieser Trojaner immer nur dann aktiviert, wenn mein rechner wieder online ist?


----------



## Seeefe (18. März 2012)

Warum weiß ich leider nicht 

Oft gibts den aber zusammen mit nem Text der Bundespolizei  Hatte letztens nen Freund von mir, da standt das die BP den rechner gespert hat und man unten per PaySafeCard bezhalen soll


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

die grandiose meldung hatte auch mal n kumoel von mir, der musste auch sein system neu aufsetzen


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> eine frage hab ich noch: warum wird dieser Trojaner immer nur dann aktiviert, wenn mein rechner wieder online ist?


Weil er dann merkt das ne Verbindung da ist. Welche sind so fies die laden gleich noch mehr runter.


----------



## Dj_Basti (18. März 2012)

So eine Ähnliche Meldung hatte ich auch 
Bei mir war das mit Gema und so musste 50€ Paysafe Card zahlen hab Windows über Abgesicherten Modus gestartet System zurückgestellt und Norton Testversion drauf durchgescannt und es war weg


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

also mein antivir killt den trojaner leider nicht.

gibt es noch ein anderes programm, dass ihn vllt. findet und zerstört?



achja, wie startet man nochmal im abgesichterten Modus? irgendwas mit F8, oder?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

Genau, Du musst während des Neustarts "F8" drücken, bevor das Windows Logo erscheint.


----------



## Ueshiba (18. März 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also mein antivir killt den trojaner leider nicht.
> 
> gibt es noch ein anderes programm, dass ihn vllt. findet und zerstört?
> 
> ...


 
Mein Tip:

Wenn du ein Win Virus/Trojaner entfernen möchtest, versuch es nicht unter Win Umgebung, sondern anhand einer Linux LiveCD wie zB: Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 (kostenfrei).

Runterladen, ISO Brennen, PC vom DVD Laufwerk starten, updaten, Scannen...

Wenn das nicht hilft, OS neu aufsetzten.

Grüße


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

ok ich versuch es mal


----------



## micsterni14 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Hackerangriff auf meinen Pc.....Brauche HILFE!!!*

wo fängt man sich nur solche viren7trojaner ein? hatte noch nie probleme...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

ich hatte auch noch nie probleme. kp wo ich den plötzlich her hab


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

also diese rescue disk erkennt meinen wlan stick nich an. jetzt muss ich ohne update scannen...


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (18. März 2012)

Hatte sowas in der art auch schon mal auf dem Rechner meiner Mom. Die damaligen Virenscanner liefen ohne erfolg durch. Das erste bzw, einzige Programm was Abhilfe schaffte war Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Download - CHIP Online

Das hat die Option selbst gesperrte Systemdateien zur Freigabe zu zwingen,dass sie geprüft, bereinigt odser gelöscht werden. Wenns damit nicht klappt, savegames sichern, die nochmal prüfen, sollten aber sauber sein, da für virus uninteressant und dann neu aufsetzen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

das malwarebytes hab ich schon durchlaufen lassen. ohne erfolg.

jetzt schmiert das kapersky immer mit unbekannter störung mitten im scannn ab....


----------



## Ueshiba (18. März 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also diese rescue disk erkennt meinen wlan stick nich an. jetzt muss ich ohne update scannen...


 
Die RescueCD hat immer relativ aktuelle virensigs dabei, sollte so reichen (Dein Virus ist mMn auch nichts wildes). Im Vorteil bist du mit einem solchen Linuxscanner eh, gegenüber allen Win Scannern, da zB der Win Kernel nicht geladen wird 


Grüße

EDIT:

Fahr dein System @Stock takt hoch, sofern deine Sig den Altagszustand darstellt. Alternativ kannst du auch GDatas LiveCD versuchen (googlen).


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

das system läuft im moment auf stock. immer wenn ich mit kapersky schmiert das ab und meint es gab eine unbekannte störung


----------



## Ueshiba (18. März 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> das system läuft im moment auf stock. immer wenn ich mit kapersky schmiert das ab und meint es gab eine unbekannte störung


 
Naja, das kann an etlichen Fehlerquellen liegen, aka Festplattenfehler (PC starten, F8, commandline modus: chkdsk c: /r /f), Ramfehler, anschlussgeräte (USB etc)...sonst mit nem Stick probieren, statt die ISO auf CD, als FAT32 formatieren und mit Kaspersky USB Rescue Disk Maker Bootfähig machen.

Sonst gibts etliche RescueCDs, Bitdefender, GData, Avira etc...Halt mal einen anderen probieren 

Grüße


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

also ich hab jetzt g data rescue boot cd 2012. wie genau krieg ich das jetzt bootfähig auf einen usb stick?  auf Fat 32 is er schon formatiert


----------



## Ueshiba (18. März 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt g data rescue boot cd 2012. wie genau krieg ich das jetzt bootfähig auf einen usb stick?  auf Fat 32 is er schon formatiert


 
UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads zB 

Grüße


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

ok ich hab jetzt alles versucht was ihr mir gesagt habe.

leider ist der trojaner immer noch da.

noch irgendeine idde? ansonsten mach ich windows morgen neu


----------



## Jimini (18. März 2012)

Installier es einfach neu. Am besten änderst du heute schon alle Passwörter, die für dich irgendwie von Wert sind.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: so ein Trojaner ist alles andere als ein Hackerangriff. Hacker haben mit sowas herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

ok mach ich. welche passwörter meinst du denn z.b.? die von irgendwelchen internetseiten?


----------



## JackOnell (18. März 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> ok mach ich. welche passwörter meinst du denn z.b.? die von irgendwelchen internetseiten?



Mach die bloß nicht auf deinem Rechner neu nutze den Apfel zum ändern.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Mach die bloß nicht auf deinem Rechner neu nutze den Apfel zum ändern.


 


sorry, aber das raff ich jetzt nicht


----------



## JackOnell (18. März 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber das raff ich jetzt nicht



Ok war auch gut geschrieben 
Da du nicht wissen kannst was der trojaner so alles kann, macht es keinen Sinn die passwörter von dem befallenem Rechner aus zu ändern, deshalb das iPad gerät nutzen.


----------



## Jimini (18. März 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ok mach ich. welche passwörter meinst du denn z.b.? die von irgendwelchen internetseiten?


 Alle Passwörter, die sich irgendwie missbrauchen lassen: Steam, Emailzugänge, Zugangsdaten für Foren, Onlinebanking etc. Natürlich solltest du deinen infizierten Rechner am besten überhaupt nicht mehr nutzen, bis Windows neu installiert wurde.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. März 2012)

achso ok, dann hab ich ja die richtigen Pws geändert^^

So dann warte ich noch drauf , dass meine neue ssd ankommt und dann wird das system neu aufgesetzt




-achja, ich besitze keine apple Geräte


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. März 2012)

Naja es wäre wohl klüger gewesen die PW's nicht zu ändern. So wie ich jetzt das hier lese hat er alle seine PW's nach dem Trojaner befall auf DIESEM PC geändert. Sprich alles schön geloggt, je nach Trojaner. 

Würde sich wohl so darstellen ein Key logger. 

z.b 

"www.beispiel.de" dann gibst du dein Benutzername ein "simsalabim"dann dein pw ein "blablabla"

Was wird geloggt? Alle wichtigen Daten: Website, Account-Name, Passwort. Und da jemand geschrieben hat du sollst diese nun alle wechseln, wäre von jedem deiner wichtigen Accounts alles schön aufgezeichnet.

Wenn ich dich wäre würde ich die PW's AN EINEM ANDEREN COMPUTER ändern. Das ist der Knackpunkt. 
Wobei ich denke das dieser Trojaner nur darauf zielt dass Geld auf ein Konto"XY" überwiesen wird. Gibt immer solche Deppen die das noch glauben und überweisen.


----------



## blackout24 (18. März 2012)

Wo fangt ihr euch den Kram den ein? Habt ihr an dem Tag irgendwas instaliert wart auf ner Seite zum ersten Mal an dem Tag?
Habe irgendwie noch nie ein Windows PC wegen einem Virus neu aufsetzen oder davon reinigen müssen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. März 2012)

ich habe die pws natürlich mit einem anderen rechner geändert.

ausserdem habe ich dank des gdata rescue 12 den trojaner killen können.
jetzt ist mein system wieder frei von soclh mist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. März 2012)

Da muss man sich doch auf Dubiosen Seiten herumtreiben das man sich sowas einfängt


----------



## mae1cum77 (19. März 2012)

Ein "HOCH!" auf Rescue-Medien....


----------



## Jimini (19. März 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> jetzt ist mein system wieder frei von soclh mist.


 Du meinst, jetzt findet der Virenscanner keine verdächtigen Dateien mehr. Ich persönlich traue keinem System, das einmal kompromittiert war.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. März 2012)

also diese komische meldung kommt halt nicht mehr.

heisst das denn nicht, dass der trojaner weg ist?!?!



soll ich trotzdem windows neu aufsetzen??


----------



## Jimini (19. März 2012)

Na überleg doch mal 
Wenn ein Virenscanner nichts verdächtiges feststellen kann, was bedeutet das dann? Dass dein System absolut sauber ist? Oder lediglich, dass der Virenscanner keine Schädlinge finden konnte, auf die seine Definitionen zutreffen? Natürlich kann man aus der Aussage, dass der Virenscanner nichts findet, nicht den logischen Schluss ziehen, dass wirklich keine Viren auf dem System vorhanden sind. Der Virenscanner kann nur das erkennen, was ihm "beigebracht" wurde. Findet er nichts, dann bedeutet das nur, dass nichts von dem, was er erkennen kann, auf dem System vorhanden ist.

ICH würde daher auf Nummer Sicher gehen und das System neu aufsetzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. März 2012)

Junge, installiere doch *endlich* Windows neu !
In einer Stunde (plus Treiber installieren) bist du damit fertig.
Ich bezweifle ernsthaft das du jetzt sicher vor solch dreisten Infizierungen bist, den das Schadprogramm hat sich sicher auf deinem System breit gemacht, auch wenn es jetzt gelöscht ist kann es vor seiner Löschung noch vieles an deinem System verändert haben, so das weitere Schadprogramme es in zukunft noch viel einfacher haben bei dir.


----------



## danomat (20. März 2012)

Wenn man sich nicht auskennt sollte man neu installieren. 
Ich hab diesen bka trojaner erst letzte woche bei nem bekannten gelöscht. Es gibt auch gute anleitungen im netz. Allerdings muss man sich mit der cmd auskennen. 

Ansonsten ist es definitiv schneller neu zu installieren. 
Und spätestens dann wird man anfangen ein backup zu erstellen.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

ganz einfach, Kiste neu installieren oder noch einfacher
Google benutzen. Den sch**-Text eingeben der angezeigt wird + download removal in der Googlesuchmaske eingeben.
Aber wenn du nicht weisst wie das geht, kannst du den PC wohl auch nicht selber neu installieren... hmm -.-

Für so ärgerliche Trojaner gibt es oft ein "Removal" das den Trojaner dan "Removed" = entfernt. 

mfg


----------



## Nemesis_AS (21. März 2012)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Na überleg doch mal
> Wenn ein Virenscanner nichts verdächtiges feststellen kann, was bedeutet das dann? Dass dein System absolut sauber ist? Oder lediglich, dass der Virenscanner keine Schädlinge finden konnte, auf die seine Definitionen zutreffen? Natürlich kann man aus der Aussage, dass der Virenscanner nichts findet, nicht den logischen Schluss ziehen, dass wirklich keine Viren auf dem System vorhanden sind. Der Virenscanner kann nur das erkennen, was ihm "beigebracht" wurde. Findet er nichts, dann bedeutet das nur, dass nichts von dem, was er erkennen kann, auf dem System vorhanden ist.
> 
> ICH würde daher auf Nummer Sicher gehen und das System neu aufsetzen.
> ...



Das bedeutet also, das du dein System stündlich neu aufsetzt, weil dein AV-Programm nichts findet, du dir aber nie sicher sein kannst, das du wirklich kein unbekannten Virus/Trojaner drauf hast?

Recht anstrengend und unproduktiv würde ich mal behaupten!

Zu den BKA/GEMA Trojanern, gibt's genug Hilfe und Lösungen denk ich. Sogar im Radio wurde der BKA Trojaner vor kurzem erwähnt und Lösungen dazu bekommt man auf SWR3.de!

Und das ist mal keine professionelle PC Seite!

Kann dem TE jetzt aber auch keinen genauen link oder Rat geben. 
GData sollte auf jeden Fall geholfen haben.

Wenn aber wirklich zuviel Unsicherheit herrschen sollte, hilft eben wirklich nur Neuinstallation...

Was aber nicht der Weisheit letzte Schluss sein kann, weil dann beim nächsten mal alles wieder von vorne los geht.

Ach ja, Viren und Trojaner soll's auch auf nicht ominösen Seiten, Flash Filmen/Spielen, Email und so weiter und sofort geben

MfG


----------



## daniel05 (21. März 2012)

Mmh, immer dieses "neuinstallieren", es gibt Leute, die haben weitaus mehr Daten auf dem Rechner als man denkt. Die ganzen Programme installieren etc "nerv".

Such nach der Kaspersky ISO. für den BKA-Trojaner. Brennen...von CD booten ... ausführen ... neustarten ... Viren Programm updaten ... Suchlauf starten ... fertig. ^^neuinstallieren?^^

Ach so...BACKUP


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2012)

Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Das bedeutet also, das du dein System stündlich neu aufsetzt, weil dein AV-Programm nichts findet, du dir aber nie sicher sein kannst, das du wirklich kein unbekannten Virus/Trojaner drauf hast?
> Recht anstrengend und unproduktiv würde ich mal behaupten!


Das einzige Windows-System bei mir läuft in einer VM und da ist nur sehr wenig Software installiert. Da ich dieses System nur zum Testen des lokalen Samba-Servers nutze, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich mir da etwas von außen einfange, sehr gering. 
Natürlich könnte auch eins der 6 Linux-Systeme Opfer einer Virus' oder Trojaners werden, die sensiblen Systeme melden allerdings innerhalb einer Stunde, wenn sich etwas an kritischen Systembereichen ändert. Zusätzlich würde mir der zusätzliche Traffic recht schnell auffallen. Hoffe ich zumindest 

Aber du hast natürlich nicht ganz unrecht - ein System ständig neu aufzusetzen, weil man seinem AV-Programm nicht trauen kann, wäre arg hinderlich. Daher gehe ich, wenn ich keine verdächtigen Aktivitäten bemerke, der Virenscanner up to date ist und beim regelmäßigen Scan nicht gefunden wird, auch davon aus, dass das System sauber ist. War ein System allerdings mal infiziert, kann keiner auf dem System laufenden Software mehr vertraut werden. Wer sagt mir, dass da nicht ein virtualisiertes Rootkit tief im System steckt und dem Virenscanner nur das zeigt, was er sehen soll?



daniel05 schrieb:


> Mmh, immer dieses "neuinstallieren", es gibt  Leute, die haben weitaus mehr Daten auf dem Rechner als man denkt. Die  ganzen Programme installieren etc "nerv".


www.ninite.com

MfG Jimini


----------



## daniel05 (21. März 2012)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige Windows-System bei mir läuft in einer VM und da ist nur sehr wenig Software installiert. Da ich dieses System nur zum Testen des lokalen Samba-Servers nutze, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich mir da etwas von außen einfange, sehr gering.
> Natürlich könnte auch eins der 6 Linux-Systeme Opfer einer Virus' oder Trojaners werden, die sensiblen Systeme melden allerdings innerhalb einer Stunde, wenn sich etwas an kritischen Systembereichen ändert. Zusätzlich würde mir der zusätzliche Traffic recht schnell auffallen. Hoffe ich zumindest
> 
> Aber du hast natürlich nicht ganz unrecht - ein System ständig neu aufzusetzen, weil man seinem AV-Programm nicht trauen kann, wäre arg hinderlich. Daher gehe ich, wenn ich keine verdächtigen Aktivitäten bemerke, der Virenscanner up to date ist und beim regelmäßigen Scan nicht gefunden wird, auch davon aus, dass das System sauber ist. War ein System allerdings mal infiziert, kann keiner auf dem System laufenden Software mehr vertraut werden. Wer sagt mir, dass da nicht ein virtualisiertes Rootkit tief im System steckt und dem Virenscanner nur das zeigt, was er sehen soll?
> ...



Ausführen "regedit" suche...es gibt natürlich auch Programme die explizit nach Schadcode suchen...Hijackthis,Spybot S&D etc. man muss seinen PC nicht immer neuinstallieren. Ich habe genügend Software drauf, das ich min.1,5 h nur installieren muss (die Updates mal aussen vor). Da bin ich bestimmt nicht allein.
(ich wechsle meine Virenprogramme monatlich und fahre bis jetzt gut damit...Backup und gut ist das)


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2012)

daniel05 schrieb:


> Ausführen "regedit" suche...es gibt natürlich auch Programme die explizit nach Schadcode suchen...Hijackthis,Spybot S&D etc. man muss seinen PC nicht immer neuinstallieren.


 Und worauf greift Regedit zu? Auf die Registrierung des kompromittierten Betriebssystems. Woher stammt Regedit? Aus dem kompromittierten Betriebssystem. Woher nimmst du also die Sicherheit, dass du Regedit vertrauen kannst?
Wie gesagt - wenn der Kernel des Betriebssystems einmal kompromittiert wurde, dann besteht die Möglichkeit, dass dir dein Betriebssystem oder die darunter laufende Software sonstwas erzählt. Dann ist es letztendlich völlig egal, ob dir die Taskleiste minütlich Balloontipps mit rosa Einhörnern anzeigt oder der Virenscanner sagt, dass er nichts gefunden hat. Beides ist dann von ungefähr gleichem Wert, auch wenn die Meldung "keine Viren gefunden" natürlich ungleich beruhigender ist (auch wenn diese Meldung unter Umständen so viel bringt, als würde dir ein Blinder sagen, dass dein stetig wachsender Leberfleck am Rücken völlig unbedenklich ist).

Um es noch einmal klarzustellen: ich bezog mich natürlich auf kompromittierte Systeme, nicht auf die präventive Suche nach Schadsoftware.

MfG Jimini


----------



## daniel05 (22. März 2012)

Ich habe nicht über kompromittierte Systeme geschrieben. Das muss man erst mal feststellen, hier ging es wohl mehr einen Trojaner, Virus zu deinstallieren. Dies gelingt meist ohne sein System neu aufzusetzen. 
Wenn man stolzer Besitzer eines Komp-System ist, herzlichen Glückwunsch. IdR. hat man es nur mit kleinen Trojanern zu tun. 

Ein guter Trojaner ist ein Trojaner den man nicht erkennt...aber da die Freaks immer mehr Schadcode nach laden, hat man da eine gute Chance diesen zu endecken. 
Hast du ein Komp-System schon mal gesehen?


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2012)

Wo genau liegt für dich der Unterschied zwischen einem kompromittierten System und einem System, auf dem sich ein Trojaner / Virus / Rootkit eingenistet hat? In meinen Augen sind beide Systeme nicht vertrauenswürdig und entziehen sich (mitunter kritische) Systemprozesse der Kontrolle des Benutzers. Ein echter Crackerangriff ist dann nochmal eine ganz andere Liga, da hat man als "Normalsterblicher" ohnehin schlechte Karten, wenn man sich nicht exzessiv mit den Innereien seines Systems beschäftigt hat. Aber solche zielgerichteten Angriffe sind bei Privatpersonen auch sehr selten bis quasi nicht vorhanden.
Ich hatte bislang nur mit Systemen zu tun, die den üblichen Trojaner- und Virenkram beherbergten. Vom einzelnen Trojaner bis hin zu meinem Rekord von rund 11000 infizierten Dateien.
Nichtsdestotrotz beschäftige ich mich von Zeit zu Zeit spaßeshalber mit Computerforensik, wenn auch nicht unter Windows.

MfG Jimini


----------



## daniel05 (22. März 2012)

Davon rede ich ja...die "privaten Trojaner" und diese sind schnell ausfindig zu machen. Da muss man schon übel dran sein wenn man ein Komp-Verseuchtes System hat. Beruflich habe ich mit Softwarepaketierung und Sonstigen drumherum zu tun.


----------



## rainfx (2. April 2012)

Naja das ist kein richtiger Trojaner sondern eher nur angst macherei. 
Von Chip mal Autoruns besorgen und den angeblichen Trojaner im abgesicherten Modus per Autoruns ausschalten den Pfad ausfindig machen und löschen.
Danach mit einer BootCD den rechner scannen ( Gdata evtl  ) und danach sollte alles wieder OK sein, Leute die Online Banking betreiben und dazu noch paranoid sind sollten die Kiste einfach neu aufsetzen. Vom zeitaufwand ist beides ungefähr gleich.


----------

